# Hawkhaven havanese review?



## Nirzhar Kar (Dec 24, 2016)

Anyone know anything about them?

This is their website.

HawkHaven Havanese


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't know anything about HawkHaven, but they've mentored under Woodland Havanese, which is located in the Philly area. We got Gracie from Woodlands 5 years ago, and wouldn't hesitate to adopt another one from there in the future. Diane shows her dogs, and does all the necessary testing. If you have any questions or problems, she is only an email or a phone call away. I would highly recommend woodland, and wouldn't hesitate to check out Hawk either. I would hope their standards would be the same, but that's something you will have to persue if you're interested. Woodland usually has a few litters in the spring and in the fall. Good luck in your quest to find a reputable beeeder!


----------



## Nirzhar Kar (Dec 24, 2016)

by mentored you mean learned? Also are there any tells based on the site if its a good place or not? sorry for these dumb questions but i am still learning how to detect good breeders lol. Also is the name "gracie" based on renzo gracie or royce gracie by any chance?


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes, by mentored, I do mean learned from them and we're advised by them. If you haven't checked out their website yet, here's a screenshot of their claim that they do the necessary testing on their dogs. There is also a section on this forum that tells you what to look for looking for a reputable breeder, that I think you should check out. It has a a lot of helpful info in it. The name Gracie that we chose, doesn't have any attachments to it -- we just liked the name!


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

Here's a pic of Gracie after a "day at the spa"!


----------



## Nirzhar Kar (Dec 24, 2016)

HavGracie said:


> Here's a pic of Gracie after a "day at the spa"!


such a cutie!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I recommend you read this post to learn how to assess if a breeder is reputable or not and red flags you should not ignore.

Sticky: Things to Look for in a Reputable Breeder

Good luck!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

I ran into a couple with their 10-month-old Havanese pup in the dog park. They were visiting from New Jersey, and their puppy was from HawkHaven. The wife said they had an excellent experience, having talking with a few different breeders. She gave me her email address to give to you if you wanted to chat. PM me if you're interested.


----------

